# Tom Patire and CDT



## Joab (Dec 24, 2009)

Has any of you taken Tom Patire's CDT courses? It advertizes itself as a non lethal self defense program and has classes specifically for security officers and the like as well as others for the general public. 
Being a security officer, I would like to tbe trained in non lethal self defense that keeps in mind self defense laws and how to keep out of legal trouble. There is a plethora of info out there on the internet regarding Patire and his programs, but seem to lack the specifics as to what they teach you and testimonials from students of the program.

I plan to visit a school nearby that offers Patire's classes, but would like some background info. before giving the school a visit, after the hoilidays and after the snow has melted some. If you have taken any of Patire's classes or know anything about them please let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 25, 2009)

Joab said:


> Has any of you taken Tom Patire's CDT courses? It advertizes itself as a non lethal self defense program and has classes specifically for security officers and the like as well as others for the general public.
> Being a security officer, I would like to tbe trained in non lethal self defense that keeps in mind self defense laws and how to keep out of legal trouble. There is a plethora of info out there on the internet regarding Patire and his programs, but seem to lack the specifics as to what they teach you and testimonials from students of the program.
> 
> I plan to visit a school nearby that offers Patire's classes, but would like some background info. before giving the school a visit, after the hoilidays and after the snow has melted some. If you have taken any of Patire's classes or know anything about them please let me know what you think. Thanks.


 I don't have any personal experience with CDT, but i've seen their advertisements before.

Looks like the standard arm bars, wrists locks, leverage take downs.  Most police/security training follows a pretty standard format, and commonality of training, all based around an escalation of force continuum........

Don't know anything about Thomas Patire personally, except he claims to be a 7th Dan in Hom-Do.......whatever that is.


----------



## Carol (Dec 26, 2009)

Joab, if the price point for the training is within your budget, I think you'll like the class.

My former Kenpo teachers used to teach CDT, I'm not sure if they kept up their cert. I have never taken a full class, but I learned a few techs from my old teachers, and I have Mr. Patire's civilian video.  I think its good for what it is.  He shows some basic nerve strikes, offers good general advice, and showed examples of the importance of having the will to fight (most training videos that I've seen avoid this subject entirely). 

I wouldn't want to rely solely on CDT for my martial training but it makes a good adjunct.


----------



## FLTKD (Dec 26, 2009)

I took the full training course two years ago. I liked it. I didn't keep up with it due the price for certification.


----------



## budogeek (Jan 3, 2010)

I became an instructor at one point, but similarly dropped the certification. The material itself is fine and I suggest it.

I have the good fortune of having been involved with traditional, old martial arts that answer a lot of my practical needs quite well, but I found Patire's material a refreshing paradigm that is often ignored (both from a tactical standpoint and dealing with mindset).

While there, I talked with quite a few people who were excited to learn something practical (despite most of them being martial arts instructors!!!) - that was really eye-opening more than the training itself.

I say, take the class/course. If you're working in security and near Tom Patire, you can't really go wrong with his training, in my opinion.


----------

